# Tips on Extending the Life of a Galvanized Boat Trailer?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I got one. 

What are some of the things you can do to make them last longer. 

Before we start.............. I have got the spray the trailer down with fresh water after use. I'm thinking more about painting or treating and so on..........

Thanks for speaking up


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't launch in salt water. :no:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Don't launch in salt water. :no:





Well there's a Start. 


I will be launching it in Salt Water........ and hope there is a few tips to keep it from dissolving.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wash it when your done with fresh water is about all you can do.


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Rhino*

I've seen some rhino line theirs.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Take a look at Lanox. A buddy of mine in Boca Grande swears by the stuff.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Just pulling your chain Garbo.
I will usually back my boat in the new boat ramp in Perdido Bay by the bridge off of 98.
I believe the lower salinity level will retard corrosion advancement. 
Drive thru pressure washer too.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Just pulling your chain Garbo.
> I will usually back my boat in the new boat ramp in Perdido Bay by the bridge off of 98.
> I believe the lower salinity level will retard corrosion advancement.
> Drive thru pressure washer too.





You have made me think of selling it..........................


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

My trailer is galvanized, every time i launch and pull it out of saltwater i rinse it. cold galvanize spray and ospho anytime i see rust. launch at sherman cove. 5 years and going strong. try to find a boat ramp with fresh water washdown and you will not have a problem.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

My galvanized trailer is 14 years old and no rust on the frame, but the axle and springs have been replaced - 5 years ago. Rinse after every use.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If it is tubular galvanized steel, it needs to be dunked in fresh water before storage for the week.
If it is open face structural, you can spray rinse with freshwater before storage.
If your spraying off tubular frame trailer, your wasting half of your time cause the salt will promote rust from the inside out.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Run the ground wires for all trailer lights and brake solenoid (if have one) directly to the trailer plug. I've noticed using the trailer frame as your ground source speeds up the rate of corrosion in the areas ground wires are attached to the frame due to electrolysis.

Also, not sure how effective; but what about attaching zinc anodes to the trailer frame?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> Run the ground wires for all trailer lights and brake solenoid (if have one) directly to the trailer plug. I've noticed using the trailer frame as your ground source speeds up the rate of corrosion in the areas ground wires are attached to the frame due to electrolysis.
> 
> Also, not sure how effective; but what about attaching zinc anodes to the trailer frame?





That makes complete sense and something everyone should read...................

Great Post


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure one sprays the inside of the trailer tubes.
Whyme


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*STP and Diesel fuel*

Mix one can of STP with 2 cans of Diesel fuel. I use a small oil pump can and squirt it into the springs, shackles, bolts as well as all of the winch springs and bolts. 2X per year ought to be enough. That is all I do.

Wipe Simonize paste wax everywhere else on the trailer. Simonize paste wax will last a long time. Down't wax walk surfaces, though. Really slather the stuff on. It would be mighty nice if you could coat the internal surfaces of tubular trailers too. 

I dunk my boat in Lake Rousseau on the way home from fishing trips in the salt.

Once rust gets started it is mighty hard to stop.


----------

